# Hot smoked cream cheese



## 73saint

I can’t take credit for the idea, recently read about this...hot smoked cream cheese.  Two hours of hickory smoke at 250 degrees.  Haven’t tasted yet but smells out of sight!


----------



## Steve H

73saint said:


> I can’t take credit for the idea, recently read about this...hot smoked cream cheese.  Two hours of hickory smoke at 250 degrees.  Haven’t tasted yet but smells out of sight!
> View attachment 386989



How in the heck didn't that turn into a lava of cheese? I'm interested to see your thoughts on the taste.


----------



## crazymoon

73S, I also can't believe it didn't turn into a oozing blob ! :) Looks delicious!


----------



## motocrash

Wow,it looks like it rose like bread?


----------



## 73saint

Guys, when I saw the post wherever it was, I thought the same thing.  And I think he ran at a higher temp.  All I can say is it held up nicely, actually fairly firm.  I’ve got it in the fridge now but cannot wait to try.  Has a sweet Smokey smell.


----------



## gmc2003

Now this one is interesting, waiting to see how it tastes. Nice Job.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## 73saint

motocrash said:


> Wow,it looks like it rose like bread?


I scored it just like the pic I saw (wish I could remember where it was...maybe Lang smoker owners on FB). It does resemble bread.


----------



## Steve H

You're KILLING ME! Taste it man, taste it!


----------



## 73saint

Steve H said:


> You're KILLING ME! Taste it man, taste it!


Ok ok  ha!


----------



## 73saint

All I can say is wow, it’s incredible!  It has a nutty, sweet Smokey taste.   Consistency is still very much like cream cheese maybe a touch drier...but still very creamy and spreadable.  I find my normal cold smoked cheese needs weeks to mellow but this is good right away.


----------



## Steve H

Nice! Thanks for sharing this. This will be tried!


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks Saint, it looks really good.

Chris


----------



## eazybreezy02

Jeeze, I thought for sure that would melt like heck but it looks like loaves of bread! It poofed! What was the outdoor temp/conditions and what kind of smoker/kit are you using?


----------



## 73saint

Outside temps were in the 60s, slight breeze. Perfect conditions.  I cook on a Lang 36” patio model.  Reverse flow stick burner.


----------



## motocrash




----------



## SonnyE

I might have to try this.
The wife is fretting over the last 2 - 8 oz. bars of Philly I have left in the fridge.
I like it for my Smoked Salmon Spread/Dip.

I think I'd cold smoke it though, because I'm Chicken Droppings about high temperature smoking it.

Might discover something tasty.... Smoked Philly for dips and spreads.
Who'da thunk it?




Steve H said:


> You're KILLING ME! Taste it man, taste it!



You're crackin me up Steve!


----------



## chopsaw

Smoked cream cheese is awesome . That looks great .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

What would you serve with this? Meat and crackers?


----------



## 73saint

I used it mostly as a taco topping.  It was a hit.  The hot smoke semi dried the cream cheese which slightly changed the texture.  It allowed the cooled cream cheese to crumble, yet it remained creamy. It was great in omelets, and on a cracker with pepper jelly.   We loved it.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

If I can get my Davey Crockett up and running again, I'll be trying this out tomorrow.


----------



## Tree68

hello all I am new to the site, but have heard that cream cheese has a slight resistance to the heat
that's why people use it in jalapeno poppers 
they mix with other cheese and it stays somewhat together and i have tried it works like a charm
enjoy


----------



## Tree68

Tree68 said:


> hello all I am new to the site, but have heard that cream cheese has a slight resistance to the heat
> that's why people use it in jalapeno poppers
> they mix with other cheese and it stays somewhat together and i have tried it works like a charm
> enjoy


----------



## indaswamp

This is a new one on me...like!

Though now that I think about it, I have smoked all kinds of meats stuffed with cream cheese at high temps.....the cheese held up good.


----------

